# Flashlight Collecting Funds?



## Turt (Aug 5, 2003)

I've been noticing that collecting flashlights can become quite expensive. I'd really like to hear some methods of how you all save up for that next big uber flashlight. Think it might be useful for all of us to pool our tactics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DumboRAT (Aug 6, 2003)

Let the wife know you're giving up other "sins and indulgences" to fund the flashlight purchase. 

=)

It's only fair to trade the purchase of one toy for another, right?

=)

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Roy (Aug 6, 2003)

Sell lights to buy lights!


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Aug 6, 2003)

You know what? We haven't yet been able to part/trade/sell with any of our flashlights, so all we do is spend money on purchases. I suppose you can look at it as a long term investment. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

